# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Longest dream ever?

## Identity X

OK, I wasn't lucid, but I have had a dream that spanned 40 years. 

Details later....

----------


## Seeker

::shock::   I look forward to hearing about it!

----------


## |)347|-|

HOLEY SHIT  ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::  THATS LONG!!! -wishes to hear more-

----------


## Curios

hope it dont take 40 years to hear about it.

----------


## Citizen Erased

> _Originally posted by Curios_
> *hope it dont take 40 years to hear about it.*



Quoted for comedy value

----------


## nerve

yes, if you don't mind I'd like to hear more about it, and maybe ask a couple questions. It could help me with my story..

----------


## Alaurast78

Humm you lived a whole life time in one night... interesting!!! Kinda reminds me of a "Star Trek Next Generation" episode where Captain Pacard was taken over by a strange alien device and lived a whole lifetime in a few hours.... anyway can't wait to hear about it!!!

----------


## Identity X

OK, people, behold the dream that spanned a time a little greater than double my age, and just under 4 times my age at the time (don't worry, of course for a dream this size I cannot remember, let alone tell you, most of the details) :

I was on a cliff with my brother and mother. I go to the edge of the cliff, slip, fall down and into the water. I here my family panic above me. I drown.

All becomes white, and the light fades away to a view of a sunny landscape. A man in tan clothes and a small entourage greet me. He tells me what is happening. I am dead, and here I am now in heaven. I am extremely content despite the situation. The man leads me on a tour of heaven. It is a sunny field, with small round mounds of grass covered earth (like the Windows XP desktop or Teletubbie land, if you know what I mean), and people are having fun rolling down them. I have a go; this is apparently the favourite past time in heaven; having fun. Most people are children, the same age that I was at the time (twelve). Rolling down the hill is extremely fun; people are very happy and none of them seem ill or disabled. There are tables and people are playing other games simila to chess.

Over the next 40 years, I do not age and neither do the other inhabitants. I spend my time peacefully playing and resting. I work in the Church of St. John. He is my best friend now, dearer than any on Earth. He has brown hair, is adult, and is extremely kind, and dare I say it has similar interests to me. I call him John. Every day, the inhabitants of heaven, perhaps 24 or so, come to the Church for a casual meeting. I know all the dead like classmates and friends. I am content with being dead, and death itself.

I never once see Jesus, God, or any angels or supernatural beings. We are all clothed and human. The sun never sets; we never sleep. There is nothing like tiredness. I never question any elements of the dream, such as why only 24 or so in heaven? 

I think throughout the dream I never question the reality of it because if you died you would expect reality to fall apart. 

At the end, my brother enters heaven. Me and John wait for him. My mother or any other relatives, even anyone I know, are not in heaven. My mother is still alive. I say to my brother: 'I have waited 40 years for you.', and then wake, feeling enlightened to have had the experience.

----------


## Citizen Erased

Sounds like a very brief 40 years.  No amusing anecdotes or interesting stories to tell from the _whole_ 40 years? I'm only 18 and I've got loads, you should be a minefield now  ::D:

----------


## Ev

may I ask, how do you know that 40 years have passed?   ::o:  
If sun never set down?

----------


## ashliebelle

Because his dream self said he'd been waiting 40 years!

----------


## Identity X

> _Originally posted by Citizen Erased_
> *Sounds like a very brief 40 years.  No amusing anecdotes or interesting stories to tell from the whole 40 years? I'm only 18 and I've got loads, you should be a minefield now*



You see I used clever wording at the top - spanned 40 years. That's not to say it _felt_ like 40 years. It felt like a few weeks - still my longest dream by a long shot. It is difficult to say because in heaven the whole idea of time is screwed anyway. I truly thought I was dead, although I did not feel saddened by this. It has taught me that fearing the journey to death is rational, but fear of death itself is not. 

Besides, is it unusual to die in a dream, and is it unusual to go to heaven?

----------


## Seeker

Very cool.  

You asked is it unusual to go to heaven in a dream?  Interesting that you mentin The Church of St. John.

I have often wondered if the whole vision John received in the book of Revelation was really a lucid dream.

Something to think about!

----------

